# George W. Bush was stupid?



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Got this in an email. Thought provoking to say the least.



> You people who think President George W. Bush was "the dumbest president ever" (and, amazingly, many of you still do), please note that political blogger Josh Ray has this message for you:
> 
> I just got this in an email from a good friend who is currently serving in
> the Marines:
> ...


Well, I'm proud as hell that he is our President. :roll: You?

huntin1


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

oh yeah, he is the best Marxist we have ever known. :evil:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> If George W. Bush had failed to send relief aid to flood victims throughout the Midwest with more people killed or made homeless than in New Orleans , would you want it made into a major ongoing political issue with claims of racism and incompetence?


This is a great one.....the floods in the midwest seem to be happening about every year but you don't see us up here complaining and screaming the same way people in New Orleans did or are still complaining.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If we are talking intelligence you guys remember that Kerry and Bush went to the same college right. Do you remember how liberals said Bush was stupid and Kerry would destroy him in the debates? Do you remember Kerry hiding his records just like Obama does his birth certificate? When the records came out Bush had a better GPA than Kerry. Still the liberals will insist they are intellectuals. Ya, I have some swamp land for sale.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> > If George W. Bush had failed to send relief aid to flood victims throughout the Midwest with more people killed or made homeless than in New Orleans , would you want it made into a major ongoing political issue with claims of racism and incompetence?
> 
> 
> This is a great one.....the floods in the midwest seem to be happening about every year but you don't see us up here complaining and screaming the same way people in New Orleans did or are still complaining.


that is because virtually all of ND consists of people who work , while NO is a cesspool of unemployed minorities living on entitlements...plain and simple.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > > If George W. Bush had failed to send relief aid to flood victims throughout the Midwest with more people killed or made homeless than in New Orleans , would you want it made into a major ongoing political issue with claims of racism and incompetence?
> ...


 you nailed it. :bartime: i wonder why there are some that still argue this though


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

now imagine if you added up and compared all the stupid things that the sex offender clinton did along with oBUMa's,.... Bush is starting to look pretty NON stupid


----------

